# Rod Question



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Greetings,

Had a strange thing happen to me on the water tonight and thought that somebody might have an opinion on it.

A little background first.
I've been learning distance casting this year and have gradually moved up from a Abu Garcia, to an Ugly Stick, to a Solaris and finally to an Ocean Master. All spinning and all 12'.

Last night I was working on my technique in detail because the Ocean Master requires it. Started getting a better feel for it and am now throwing a decent lob with all the rods. 

The problem is, my original Abu Garcia is popping guides. The second and third guides from the tip, rear mount, popped this evening on different casts. The epoxy broke and the rear of the guide was swaying in the breeze. I bandaided it with electrical tape to get through the evening, but it needs fixed or tossed.

Obviously, I'm not giving OM muscle to the other rods, but I am loading them more now than I ever have.

Rod in question = Abu Garcia Conolon 200, MH, 12', 1-5oz, 10-30lb.

I was using the Unitech, casting 5 and bait.

Is this something that's common with heaving a rod that may not be made for it? Or is something else happening that I'm missing? 

The rod has served me well for many years and has some sentimental value, but if I can't cast it, it may be on it's way to the landfill.

Thanks for any input.

.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Your answer is in your post.*

Your useing a rod rated 1-5oz and casting 5ozs and bait. Your over loading the rod. Now that you are working on your casting technique and getting better at it, your useing even more force. ....Tightlines


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Check the guides. If they are not Fuji that is the problem. I've had the same problem but never with Fuji guides. 

James


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

James. How's it going? When is the next clinic?
No, they aren't Fuji, but the guides themselves are not failing. It appears to be the guide to rod mounting method. The epoxy is cracking or something and the guides released from the rod only on their rear mount.

Hat. I figured I was causing this with the new horsepower I was putting on it, but I figured the rod itself would fail, not the guides. Just seemed strange. 

Funny thing is, the rod is pretty stiff. Stiffer than the Solaris, but not quite an OM. It can outcast the Ugly any day... that is, if you still have any guides left on it.  

I think I'll replace the guides and just save it for close in casting. It's like an old pal and it'd be pretty rough putting it in the dumpster.

Thanks...

.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

It sounds like you are overloading the rod a bit, like Hat80 said. Personnaly I would keep the rod but fix it properly by having somone who builds custom rods, do it for ya. Or have some fun over the winter and do it yourself, it is a great hobby and will save ya some duckets. 

I have built most of my rods in past years and the factory wraps stink!  On a good quality blank, the blank needs to be underwrapped completely where the guide sits. This gives some more stiffness to the blank, which in turn gives a slightly higher rating in the Oz.s that can be thrown. Also, by "completely underwrapped" I do not mean just where the guide feet sit, but from 1/4 " beyond where the foot tip ends, then completely under the guide to 1/4 inch beyond the other tip. It can be a decorative wrap or a base color, but should be a heavy string. This also protects the blank from being damaged by the Guides foot where it rests on the blank. Over years of heavy use and stress the Guides foot can where into the blank and cause a crack at that point. Believe me a Surf Rod sees plenty of stress throwing 5 and bait all day.

Sorry for the long post , but I got a big mouth...lol   

Hooks up,
Forrest

P.S. Good to see ya posting again Hat80


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hat and AI4WD,
Just did a little experimenting and looking at the forces involved during a cast. Watched what was happening to the guides by loading the rod.

Never realized how much force there was away from the rod that the guides' have to handle.

That's what it was for sure. I just ripped the guide feet right out of their wrap. The blank is good and stiff, but I guess the guide mounts are done pretty cheapo.

I'll try to do the repair myself over the winter. Sounds like a good project. Will probably replace them all.

thanks...

.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Bubba Blue, I thought that I read your post correctly OR maybe I just misunderstood. You said that your Abu was rated 1-5; but it is stiffer than the Solaris. I don't see how that is possible. My 12' Solaris is rated 4-7 OR 4-8. Even though the Solaris is a shelf rod, it is very capable of throwing 5oz.'s anytime and is more of a pleasure to throw than the OM 6-12. What I mean is that the Solaris will help you throw your bait and sinker because the rod bends; not unlike the OM which is a telephone pole(it doesn't bend; even with 12oz.'s). pelican man.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Larry. You read correctly. The Abu is stiffer than the Solaris but has a lesser weight rating. It's an old fiberglass cheapo. It feels like it loads pretty good, but as I found out lately, it can't handle it.

The Solaris is by far my favorite rod for casting, but the Abu was just an old friend I wanted to keep using. It's now taking an extended vacation on the rod rack.

Will probably save my lunch money for another Solaris, or maybe the 3-6 OM. I have the 6-12 OM and am curious how the other one tosses. Nah, I'll probably just get another Solaris.

Most of my fishing is pier and bay and the 6-12 OM won't get used that much. 

Curious what my Ugly Stick can handle. 
It's a model BWS1100, 12', Heavy action, has no weight rating and says 12-40lb line. Up until now I've been scared to put any muscle on it for fear of having pieces of rod all over the place. The thing is limber, for sure. Most I've used with it is 4oz. 

Anybody want to share their experience with them? Hate to just write it off too.

.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

I know what you mean by an old friend! I have a Reliance Surf Pro 12' 3-8 oz that I have had almost 20 years. I have rebuilt it 4 times in all those years. It has been 3 different colors and 4 different wrapping schemes/colors.  Cant seem to part with it. It has Fuji Everything including the Rod Seat now, with custom Cork wrapping. I have matched it with my old Penn Squidder 140L with a mag brake mod. It will always be my favorite rod and reel setup. But it doesnt get much action any more except as bunker head heaver or for sharks on AI. I guess I got lazy with the Spinners....lol

My son bought an Ugly Stick 12' last summer. He casts 6 oz with it without a problem. He seems to cast better with 4 or 5 oz on that rod but during rough days he'll throw 6 and bait without much problem. With a 5 oz practice ball it loads up nicely with the OTG cast and hasnt snapped yet. It seems to be a good rod for the price and take plenty of abuse! I dont like the Rod seat on it, the stainless separated from the plastic on the tightening collar and makes it difficult to change reels but he can live that. How often to you take off your reels in a season.  

Hooks Up,
Forrest


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Interesting. I wouldn't have even considered tossing 6 and bait with that rod. Will do some experimenting. When I get done, I hope I can find all the pieces.   

"How often to you take off your reels in a season." 
Not sure if that was a question directed at me or not, but the answer is pretty frequently of late. Changing them around to see what reel likes what rod, etc. I also shift them to shorter boat rods on occasion. Haven't noticed an issue with the Ugly seat... yet.

thanks...
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Did some daytime practicing this afternoon. I think that may have been part of my problem all along. Most of my fishing is at night. Hard to see what's happening.

Feeling better about the OM and the Ugly Stick. Still can't get the distance I can get with the Solaris, but they're getting better. 

While practicing, I was playing with some little spot and blue. One thing's for sure, it's hard to detect a small bite with the OM. 

I want to thank everyone again for their advice and information put on here. 
Where I was fishing today, I was the only one on the beach who could cast to where the fish were, and the only one catching anything. I learned most of what I know about it, right here.  
.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Larry said:


> What I mean is that the Solaris will help you throw your bait and sinker because the rod bends; not unlike the OM which is a telephone pole(it doesn't bend; even with 12oz.'s). pelican man.


Oh Larry the OM will definetly bend, it just helps to have a big arse ray attached to it.


----------

